# CI Croaker



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

I never know whether to post info about Chincoteague Island on MD or VA, so i figured I would poast here since I was on the boat and not on the beach.

This will not come as a surprise to you veterans, but the Croaker bite is on at CI. I put in SUN about 9AM hoping to target some flounder. Took the Trophy up Assateague Channel around Chincoteague Point up to the main Chincoteague Channel. Marked lots of fish on the FF, but boat traffic was way thick so pushed on to the south end of Queen Sound. 

Had steady action of Croaker all day on FB BW. Threw back lots of small ones but caught enough 1-2 lb fish to make a great meal for the family. In the afternoon, decided to try the north end of QS for flounder, so went under the bridge and had several drifts up there with lots more Croaker but also some pretty serious snags. Boated one throwback flounder. 

Cruised down to the inlet with the thought of live-lining one of the smaller croaker for shark but storm clouds approaching from the west chased me back to the dock about 4PM with a mess of fish to clean for supper with thunder rolling in. Great day. 

Be advised that the Coast Guard continues to conduct random spot inspections throughout these waters. I didn't get boarded this time but have been in the past, so if you go there, make sure you're legal and got all the necessary safety equipment and know how to use it. Besides, it could save your life some day.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

great report - thanx


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*nice*

good report i love my croaker fishing at CI and the surprise monster hits once in a while.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Glad you had fun man*

Croaker fishin w/ the fb's is cool for the kids. Clean, no nasty little buggers biting their fingers and squirting blood all over.

Well I leave for Alaska tomorrow morning for a week. Let's try to hook up w/ Bwood when I get back. Wish me luck.

Nick


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Otter said:


> Croaker fishin w/ the fb's is cool for the kids. Clean, no nasty little buggers biting their fingers and squirting blood all over.
> 
> Well I leave for Alaska tomorrow morning for a week. Let's try to hook up w/ Bwood when I get back. Wish me luck.
> 
> Nick


Buisness...Pleasure...or both? 

Any deep sea fishing trips planned?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Anywhere you go on the coast ... especially Alaska ... you gotta try to squeeze in a feeshin' trip. Even if its trolling on a ferry boat


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

*Alaska?*

Otter, I didn't know you were going to Alaska. Good luck, man. And be careful.


----------

